# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Social Media 101

## Dave A

I tripped across this 101 of the best social media 101's in my wanderings today. Definitely seemed worth sharing here.

----------

BusFact (28-Jun-11), Mark Atkinson (28-Jun-11)

----------


## Nienke

Dave, what is your thoughts about using Twitter as a social media in South Africa? I've got the feeling it's still too small to be really helpfull yet and I should use my (very spare) time on other things at this stage. I think in another half year / year it'll be more usefull to jump on the train.

----------


## Dave A

Twitter is coming up more and more in "offline" media which I consider something of a sign.

However, where it belongs on a list of priorities... I guess it depends on your overall strategy.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

I'm trying to use Twitter more effectively now, and I believe that it's already a really good marketing medium for a lot of other businesses in SA. The key is to go about it in the right way. 

Actually, I'm trying a different approach for each of my businesses.

For Bafokke Shirts, I'm mostly automating the account by using TweetAdder.  Automatic following/unfollowing, automatic tweeting/retweeting etc.  

For Red Giant, on the other hand, I'm trying to maintain close personal control and presence on @redgiantdesign. In fact, right now, I'm not automating at all.  My tweets are all personal and natural, I follow and unfollow people as I see fit, and I try to actively participate in the community.  

I'm not sure which is more effective just yet. It may be a combination of both.  I'm learning as I go.  :Smile:

----------


## Nienke

I'll think I'll leave it for a bit. In due time I'll follow you Mark, and just learn of you, by then you must be an expert!

----------


## johnwarner75

101 sites? Surely there are only two worth their salt. FB & twitter....

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> 101 sites? Surely there are only two worth their salt. FB & twitter....


I think you misread the OP. It says "101 social media *101s*" ... In other words 101 guides/helpful articles based on Facebook, Twitter and other social media sites such as LinkedIn which are (despite your reservations) "worth their salt".  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> 101 sites? Surely there are only two worth their salt. FB & twitter....


Kinda makes me wonder what we are all doing wasting time here then?
After all, TFSA is also a social media website.

----------

Mark Atkinson (23-Jul-11)

----------


## derekjay

Thanks for sharing the link Dave. Another great resource for social media is Hubspot - their "social media scientist", Dan Zarella provides some great insights on the topic.

----------

